

IPhone Leads in Ad Impressions - B-Scan
http://thenextweb.com/mobile/2011/11/22/apple-leading-manufacturer-and-android-and-ios-dominant-platforms-in-mobile-advertising/

======
ZeroGravitas
Why does Android do so well in "connected devices & Smartphone OS", (taking
over 56%, exactly twice Apple's share) when it's only a smidgeon ahead of iOS
in smartphones alone? I'd have thought iPad + iPod touch would have swung
things towards Apple, but this shows the reverse.

------
nextparadigms
The title is a bit misleading. Apple leads as a single manufacturer in ad
impressions, but not as a platform.

~~~
ZeroGravitas
It's a close run thing even with individual manufacturers. Apple will almost
certainly slip into second place next month if the trend of the last month
continues. Apple was down 6 points to 24%, Samsung up 7 points to 17%

